# A new stack



## Red-Ink (Dec 14, 2011)

Just finished a new stack, still have to get the glass though. 







240V GU10 halogen light set up










Cheers


----------



## Smithers (Dec 14, 2011)

Nice, now what's going in it?


----------



## Red-Ink (Dec 14, 2011)

Smithers said:


> Nice, now what's going in it?



Thanks Smithers

Nothing new mate unfortunately... I consolidated three free standing enclosures around the house to give the wife some of her space back, revised the lighting/heating set ups to cut down the bill. Basically beardie on top, spotted in the middle and stumpy at the bottom.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Dec 14, 2011)

thats awesome. any time you feel like making me one please let me know


----------



## maddog-1979 (Dec 14, 2011)

whats that you have the light fittings screwed onto? is it slate or ceramic tiles???


----------



## Red-Ink (Dec 14, 2011)

maddog-1979 said:


> whats that you have the light fittings screwed onto? is it slate or ceramic tiles???



gyprock... just a bit of heat insulation for the wood (bit of fire safety)


----------



## MrSpike (Dec 14, 2011)

Where did those cages come from mate, they look similar to the repta-pets ones, just without the hole to allow for the wiring to exit.

Looks good.


----------



## Red-Ink (Dec 14, 2011)

MrSpike said:


> Where did those cages come from mate, they look similar to the repta-pets ones, just without the hole to allow for the wiring to exit.
> 
> Looks good.



Thanks.....
It's a one peice stack not three individual cages.... came from a few weekends of tinkering and sweat lol.


----------



## MrSpike (Dec 14, 2011)

Sorry, my mistake I mean't to say LIGHT cages... lol


----------



## Red-Ink (Dec 14, 2011)

MrSpike said:


> Sorry, my mistake I mean't to say LIGHT cages... lol



LOL
The lighting/heating wires are behind the gyprock. I dug out a small channel on in the gyprock for the wires to fit snuggly in so they don't get affected by the heat of the mounts themselves. I got the light cages from e-bay $20 each...


----------



## saximus (Dec 14, 2011)

Very nice Red. The timber veneer makes it looks much more like a piece of furniture that belongs inside a house


----------



## mad_at_arms (Dec 14, 2011)

h/w/d/?


----------



## Red-Ink (Dec 14, 2011)

mad_at_arms said:


> h/w/d/?



Total dimensions: 168 tall x 100 wide x 60 deep

Top enclosure 70 x 100 x 60
Bottom and middle 45 x 100 x 60


----------



## Red-Ink (Dec 31, 2011)

Up and running

Stumpy on the ground floor
Spotted with the second floor flat
BD with the penthouse


----------



## Jarden (Dec 31, 2011)

Looks nice good work


----------



## clipo38 (Dec 31, 2011)

amazing 
congrats


----------



## Kedan (Jan 3, 2012)

amazing, i am going to make my 1st enclosure , any tips?


----------



## saximus (Jan 3, 2012)

Kedan said:


> amazing, i am going to make my 1st enclosure , any tips?



Measure thrice cut once


----------

